# Good books for a student machinist?



## Maine Ronin (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm looking for some good reading to help me learn the trade. Model Engine specific books would be great too. What books do all of you think have the best information? I'm kind of into the old-school craftsman thing too. Do you guys have any titles for me?

Thanks for any help.
Adam


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 30, 2010)

here are a few title on my shelf
Shop Theory , Henry ford Trade School

Simple model steam engines v1 and V2 Tubal Cain


Model Boilers and boiler Making KN Harris
Model stationary and Marine engines KN Harris.

The Machineries Handbook, Industrial Press press

The shop wisdom of Rudy Kouhoupt V1 all 5 volumes are great though
Tin


----------



## cidrontmg (Oct 30, 2010)

I´d add the two Geo. H Thomas´s books, "The Model Engineers Workshop Manual" and "Workshop Techniques", TEE Publishing, ISBN 1-85761-000-8 and ISBN 1-85761-106-3 resp. Also the "Workshop Practice Series", preferably all of them. There are 47 (!), but they´re quite cheap, and you don´t need all of them at once.
One source is www.camdenmin.co.uk


----------



## arnoldb (Oct 31, 2010)

I consider L.H. Sparey's book "The Amateur's lathe" as a definite must-read 

Regards, Arnold


----------



## tel (Oct 31, 2010)

Top of your list should be Len (LC) Mason's 'Using the small Lathe'.


----------



## o.h.cam (Nov 1, 2010)

One book no shop should be without is Machinery's Handbook probably now in a fortiesh or so edition.Not so much a how to book as a compendium of knowledge of all aspects of metal working......Gearing,threading info,metal characteristics,speeds and feeds,,,,,,,,,literally everything pertaining to metal work.Haven't heard mention of it yet here on the site but I'm sure many have accessed it in their careers.I know it was invaluable to me when I was in the trade,,,,,,Especially thru my apprenticeship.
Kind of pricey,but ultimately priceless.Good investment.
Cam


----------



## o.h.cam (Nov 1, 2010)

Apologies to Tin Falcon who had indeed already suggested Machinery's Handbook for required reading to Adam.
Thanks Tin.
Pick it up Adam.
Cam


----------



## Noitoen (Nov 1, 2010)

I like to read these old books (free on-line) but I can't open most of them.


----------



## cidrontmg (Nov 1, 2010)

Noitoen  said:
			
		

> I like to read these old books (free on-line) but I can't open most of them.



Heh, same here. Could it be that some Google books are available only in the U.S.A.? Or does PT censor our reading here? ...  ???


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 1, 2010)

the machinery handbooks is currently in the 28th or 29 edition 
you can get older around 22nd edition for $10 to $25
http://www.addall.com/New/compare.cgi?dispCurr=USD&id=14396&isbn=0831111550&location=10000&thetime=20101101162023&author=&title=&state=AK
Tin


----------



## rcfreak177 (Nov 1, 2010)

Hello, the best book I have found on the trade is called Fitting And Machining by Ron Culley. This is the book which is used for apprentice training schools across Australia
and has lots of useful information on all typed of machining and allso fitting, (Hence the title)

below is a link of where you can get it from and the topics covered within.

http://www.ploughbooksales.com.au/003472.htm

And Here is a link which pictures the front cover.

https://www.machineryhouse.com.au/Fitting-and-Machining-Books


Regards Barry.


----------



## tel (Nov 2, 2010)

Now that looks like a book worth getting, a bit cheaper, I notice, from H&F, $72.60, than from Plough , $78.50


----------



## rcfreak177 (Nov 2, 2010)

G'day Tel,

 Yeah I grew up on this book, A lot of the practical and theory assessments I did during my apprenticeship were related directly to the context within. My trade papers arrived in 1992 by mail upon compleation of my training and I have refered back to the *Big Green Book *as we called it ever since, still to this day. I highly recommend it to any up and coming machinist or hobby machinist but am unsure of the availability outside of OZ.

regards Barry.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 3, 2010)

http://www.wewilliams.net/SBLibrary.htm


http://www.lindsaybks.com/bks4/sblpro/index.html


Tin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 8, 2012)

I found myself thinking about the Machiery"s handbook once again. I have a couple copies. The 1914 5th Edition  on PDF( a free download from Google books /internet archive. ) a 13th edition form 1946 a 27th edtion I purchased right after USAF tech school and another one IIRC 21st editon that cme with a tool box purchase. 
I just added a hard copy 1914 first edition to my collection. IIRC $39.96 from Amazon. 
and for those who want the latest one Walmart on line has them for $76 ($115 list.) 

There is not a huge difference between the old an new but some changes . the old ones have more details on tool making and grinding. also specs for blacksmiths tongs and the well known large chapters of math tables. the latest editions have dropped the math tables and some other stuff and added some cnc info. IMHO every home shop should have a copy old or new. and a couple to compare is an interesting study in machining history. How some things change and others stay the same. 

this book is used as a text book for college classes as such good ones are traded in all the time.
So there are quite a few on the used market. keep in mind also all newer aditions have the guide book  these are also available at reasonalbe prices and a nice companion to the Handbook . bu the guidebook is not the handbook.
Tin


----------



## el gringo (Sep 8, 2012)

'Virtual machine shop' has lots of good stuff. The Jay Leno article is also worth a read... 

http://www.jjjtrain.com/vms/

Ray M


----------



## Sshire (Sep 8, 2012)

Southbend's "How to run a lathe"


----------



## Swifty (Sep 8, 2012)

Most books like these are a good reference source on how to do things. I still have all my Fitting and Machining books from my days as an apprentice back in the early 70's, get them out occasionally to browse through them.

Paul.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 8, 2012)

> I still have all my Fitting and Machining books from my days as an apprentice back in the early 70's, get them out occasionally to browse through them.
> 
> Paul.



I tend to do the same thing. are we hoarders? I think more like smart. I still have most of my college text books and military correspondence course study/work books. 
I could be wrong but it does not make sense to me for kids to be renting text books or buying them then turning in or trading in for ten percent of what they paid.  You put the time and money into a college course  shouldn't as much of that knowledge as possible be retained. And know one is going to remember it all or even all of the important stuff. If you get a 95 on your final you have already forgotten 5% of what the instructor deems as important. 
Tin


----------



## Swifty (Sep 8, 2012)

Tin, not hoarders, just wise. Although a lot of things in my textbooks are now outdated, there is still a lot about the basics that are relevant now. I have not cut any gears since my school days, but am now getting ready to cut some, so referring back to the books for a refresher was great.

Paul.


----------



## robcas631 (Sep 9, 2012)

Is there any reference to basic machining available on this site?


----------



## skyline1 (Sep 9, 2012)

Swifty said:


> Most books like these are a good reference source on how to do things. I still have all my Fitting and Machining books from my days as an apprentice back in the early 70's, get them out occasionally to browse through them.
> 
> Paul.



So have I and copies of "The Model Engineer" Dating right back to the 1950s (older some of 'em) Invaluable source of Info and very inspiring when my project isn't going too well.

Regards Mark


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 9, 2012)

> Is there any reference to basic machining available on this site?



As TIGGER would say absotivly posalutely. 
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f27/geting-started-model-engine-building-8701/

This one is a must have
http://archive.org/details/MachinerysHandbook11th.Edition1941
Tin


----------

